# [SOLVED] Windows 7 won't detect second monitor !



## leafchris (Nov 7, 2011)

Earlier my Laptop was working perfectly fine with an external monitor. However, after I restarted my computer after literally downloading a few things for Battlefield 3, the external monitor would not be detected at all.

I use a lenovo y470. nvidia geforce gt 550m (64bit). i updated this and this did not help anything at all....

the monitor is an old LG monitor that supports 1080p but not HDMI. i use a hdmi cable to connect the laptop to a DVI via an adaptor to the monitor to get full HD. remember, this worked perfectly fine until i restarted the computer...

if someone could PLEASE give me a solution or help me i will be extremely grateful !

to clarify how i connected the hdmi to the monitor, the dvi port pretty much became an hdmi port via the adaptor.


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 won't detect second monitor !*



leafchris said:


> after literally downloading a few things for Battlefield 3


this bit scares me :xolconfus

can you clarify *exactly* what you downloaded and installed ?


----------



## leafchris (Nov 7, 2011)

I downloaded some plug-ins required for playing it online via the internet... thats it. i highly doubt its relevant for anything. when i did a system restore to an earlier date, the monitor STILL would not be recognized =\ i dont know what to do. it was working PERFECTLY fine before!

*edit. i just tested the monitor via VGA and the extend, etc. whatsoever was working, so it definitely isnt the monitor. i think it has something to due with the graphics card.

I also tested the hdmi connector to another laptop. the monitor displayed the other laptop's content perfectly fine... i dont think my laptop has major problems. i just got it two a few days ago...

ok so i just shut down my computer and turned it on and now the monitor works.... which is pretty weird since i restarted my computer MANy times and it should still be the same thing....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows 7 won't detect second monitor !*

[ok so i just shut down my computer and turned it on and now the monitor works.... which is pretty weird since i restarted my computer MANy times and it should still be the same thing....]

not unusual


----------

